# '86 Z31 Turbo has not been started in 12 years help



## Realbadgroove (Feb 18, 2011)

I am the proud owner of a 1986 300zx Turbo GLL that is in wonderful shape... Cherry Paint and Interior with 56K the only problem is it has not been started in 12 years. My dad owns the car and parked it in our shop in '99 after the timing slipped, mind you not bad just a little. So it needs a timing belt we know that. Why he parked it is beyond me but I finally talked him into letting me have the car as it is just collecting dust. So what do I need to do to get this Fair lady running. Any info would be much appreciated. This will be an on going project but I would like to get the car running to start with if possible and I am sure its possible. Thanks guys oh and I am new to this Forum HOLLA!


----------



## Realbadgroove (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not some kid I am 26 and a decent mechanic, I basically need a list of what parts to replace. Is it even worth my time?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I'd invest in a shop book and do the suggested major tune up. I would also do a compression check to make sure the engine is healthy before the major tune up to make sure it's worth rehabbing.


----------



## Realbadgroove (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I guess I should go out and buy a new battery and get to testing. The big pain here will be the rear main seal. I had thought about just doing a VG30DETT swap and not even messing with the old VG30DET but you are talking big money to do that. From what I gather 1500 for the engine and tran. with wiring harness water pump power steering pump and so on then you need the ECU custom Drive shaft and a ton of other stuff so maybe 5 grand and about 40 hours of work. I just want it to run for the time being but not sure I want to drop 2 grand in parts to get the current engine there. Its a crying shame because it only has 56k on it and was always babied


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Check do the compression test and go from there. Worry about what needs to be done after the test.


----------



## Realbadgroove (Feb 18, 2011)

On it, I assume I should wet test it with a high grade lube oil and probably change the oil and filter before doing so since it has not turned over in so long. Also I did some checking on what should be replaces just the basics and came up with about 500 dollars in parts. 700 if I decided to do a head gasket kit which would not be a bad idea. Ill post my results from the compression test soon.


----------



## farari69 (Mar 1, 2009)

My 85T sat for 6 years and I had to get a new gas tank, fuel level sending unit, pump and the usual fuel filter. I would pull the fuel level sending unit and take a look inside the tank. If the FLSU doesn't want to come out the I would just drop the tank. Good luck with the Z


----------

